# Z31 both gas gauges will not work



## 89-300zx (Oct 14, 2011)

its an 89 300zx n/a and nither of the gauges will work. The top gauge used to give me readings and now doesnt respond at all. i checked my fuel sending unit as well and its just fine. does any one know how to fix it or what is wrong with it... or even where i might be able to find a whole new cluster, all junk yards within a 50 mi radius dont have them. plz help. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Usually the fuel sender fails, not the gauge, but if you're sure the sender is good and you've checked the circuit between it and the gauge (I'm assuming you meant fuel gauge), you can get a new fuel gauge from Nissan. Runs about $150 from online sources...closer to $200 from a local dealership.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

89-300zx said:


> its an 89 300zx n/a and nither of the gauges will work. The top gauge used to give me readings and now doesnt respond at all. i checked my fuel sending unit as well and its just fine. does any one know how to fix it or what is wrong with it... or even where i might be able to find a whole new cluster, all junk yards within a 50 mi radius dont have them. plz help. Thanks


What do you mean by "it's just fine"? How did you check it? It's very rare for the gauge to be broken and it NOT be the FLSU.


----------

